# Seeking romantic slice of life with some NSFW



## Ra'ara Su'nai (Feb 8, 2022)

The title is pretty clear ^_^
I’ve got a pretty good variety of characters to choose from, both male and female, and I have art for most of them. I strongly prefer MxF pairings, but with a good story, I can enjoy MxM or MxF, and herms and C-boys are not out of the question. A cute aspect I enjoy is size difference to a degree, so if that thought interests you, be sure to mention it. I have larger than average and smaller than average characters of both genders, and even one who can be either through a limited shapeshifting capability(this is one I have art for)

I strongly prefer Discord since notifications are more reliable there(my email fails to update in real time and must be manually refreshed on my phone). My Discord handle is
Ra'ara Su'nai#5159
Just be sure to say you’re from FAF when I accept your request, and remember the most important rule of RP. If all parties involved are not having fun, you’re doing it wrong. If I end up doing something you don’t like, tell me. In that same boat, if you do something I don’t like, I will tell you.


----------



## Candywing (Feb 8, 2022)

Hi


----------



## Ra'ara Su'nai (Feb 8, 2022)

Hello. We’re you hoping to play?


----------



## Ra'ara Su'nai (Feb 9, 2022)

*adds mustard to the hot dog*
Is that a bump?


----------



## Ra'ara Su'nai (Feb 10, 2022)

A bumpski


----------



## Ra'ara Su'nai (Feb 12, 2022)

Bump


----------



## Candywing (Feb 13, 2022)

You there


----------



## Ra'ara Su'nai (Feb 14, 2022)

Bump


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Feb 14, 2022)

Would love to but I don't have discord


----------



## Ra'ara Su'nai (Feb 14, 2022)

ScaratheWolf said:


> Would love to but I don't have discord


Discord is not mandatory. Just preferred. Send me a conversation


----------



## FatChimera (Feb 23, 2022)

Hey there, saw your post and may be interested in setting something up.


----------



## Ra'ara Su'nai (Feb 23, 2022)

Bump


----------



## Ra'ara Su'nai (Mar 8, 2022)

Boink


----------

